# Finally making the move to a 1911



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Same goes for my AR15s.

1st is a Colt Pre-Ban '75 AR-15 A2 HBAR Sporter. 

2nd is a Colt LE6920 M4 A3 Carbine.

Both of my girls are _pure hellfire._ 
My ammo is the Gun Show stuff at 200.00 give or take per 1000 rnds. 
I have yet to find something that they wont chew up and spit out.

48rnd mags will burn up some serious ordnance fast. The only FTF problem I had was jamming in very cold temps. Since I went to Gunzilla, that problem no longer exists. GREAT stuff and made right here in Michigan. 

Colt just makes a good all around gun.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Limp wrist can be best defined as not hanging onto the dam thing. Lol. Not gripping the weapon properly and holding it stationary. The force of the shot sometimes either rocks the gun in someones hand or actually moves their hand back with it. Either way it has an adverse effect on the cycling espcially on lightweight "plastic" guns as i call them. Some glock models are actually easier than you think to do it with especially with a new shooter. Its hard to explain to new people how that happens until they understand momentum. The momentum of that slide is being slowed not allowing a full cycle because you are "following" it with the gun.


----------



## Andy K (Oct 24, 2005)

troutguy26 said:


> I get what your saying but cheap ammo in an expensive gun isnt good. And if a guy can spend a g on a handgun he should be able to buy the rounds.


If you spend a G on a pistol and it won't cycle cheap ammo its worthless!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Andy K said:


> If you spend a G on a pistol and it won't cycle cheap ammo its worthless!


Agree!!


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

I love the guys who bash one brand or another just because their buddy's gun is X and it didn't feed Y type of ammo. Or they heard or read online one brand sucks because of Z. IMO It's just like the Chevy vs ford or what ever brand you prefer debate. You will never get everyone to agree. It's human nature. 

For the record my stock Kimber 1911 feeds everything from Wolf, my reloads to high end ammo. Never hiccups. Stock match grade barrel is very accurate. Key hole type shots are the normal. 
Trigger is about 3 lbs and like breaking glass it's so smooth. 
Fit finish are superb.
Resale is well its a Kimber, nuff said

Bottom line is shoot what you prefer and can accurately. Other than that it doesn't matter what brand it is


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I do like my Ruger SR1911. It has ate anything I have feed it without any hiccups at all. Different brands, hollow points, full metal jacket anything. It shot very well right out of the box and it is shooting even better the more I shoot it and get use to it. It is a little hard to carry it Florida since I wear shorts most of the time (even today it's suppose to be 79, sorry guys ) but wear it often when I'm on the bike. I have been looking for a semi-auto smaller carry gun and have posted some types on this site and have ruled out those posted because of the info posted. Not really negative posts but just seemed to have something on the pistol I didn't want. Since I'm in no hurry with the four handguns I currently have and one being of course my SR1911, I'll keep looking.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Topshelf said:


> I love the guys who bash one brand or another just because their buddy's gun is X and it didn't feed Y type of ammo. Or they heard or read online one brand sucks because of Z. IMO It's just like the Chevy vs ford or what ever brand you prefer debate. You will never get everyone to agree. It's human nature.
> 
> For the record my stock Kimber 1911 feeds everything from Wolf, my reloads to high end ammo. Never hiccups. Stock match grade barrel is very accurate. Key hole type shots are the normal.
> Trigger is about 3 lbs and like breaking glass it's so smooth.
> ...


 Stating ones preference for one brand, model over another isnt always bashing. If you like it, you should own it......personally I feel Kimbers are overpriced POS'.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Topshelf said:


> Key hole type shots are the normal.


Believe me I'm not bragging as my shooting leaves much to be desired, but I have never had a keyholed shot. I have shot several hundred reloads using Hornaday 230 and 200 grain XTPs, but most of my bullets are home cast 200 and 230 grn hard cast. What type of ammo are you shooting?


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

GIDEON said:


> Stating ones preference for one brand, model over another isnt always bashing. If you like it, you should own it......personally I feel Kimbers are overpriced POS'.


Exactly the point of my post. Nothing to back up your claims except an Internet connection. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Jim..47 said:


> Believe me I'm not bragging as my shooting leaves much to be desired, but I have never had a keyholed shot. I have shot several hundred reloads using Hornaday 230 and 200 grain XTPs, but most of my bullets are home cast 200 and 230 grn hard cast. What type of ammo are you shooting?


I think he's referring to a "snowman" (almost thru the same hole) and not what is more commonly referred to as a "keyhole" where a bullet turns sideways in flight.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Jim..47 said:


> Believe me I'm not bragging as my shooting leaves much to be desired, but I have never had a keyholed shot. I have shot several hundred reloads using Hornaday 230 and 200 grain XTPs, but most of my bullets are home cast 200 and 230 grn hard cast. What type of ammo are you shooting?


Mostly shooting reload target loads 
Semiwad cutter bullets. I'm not bragging either. The gun shoots much better than I'm capable. 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Topshelf said:


> Exactly the point of my post. Nothing to back up your claims except an Internet connection.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Your post _had_ no point ..........

Do your own research. I don't have to back up anything to you.

A few guys talking about the pros and cons of weapons they _OWN_, and you gotta complain about it.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

> Exactly the point of my post. Nothing to back up your claims except an Internet connection.


I didn't understand the point of that post either.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I'm going to be lazy here and ask, cause I'm sure that you already posted on it somewhere........

But how you you like that Ruger .45 Ray ?

I've always been a Ruger fan, but was hesitant at their first attempt at a .45acp. Figured I'd let them get the bugs worked out first before I bought one.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Thunderhead said:


> I'm going to be lazy here and ask, cause I'm sure that you already posted on it somewhere........
> 
> But how you you like that Ruger .45 Ray ?
> 
> I've always been a Ruger fan, but was hesitant at their first attempt at a .45acp. Figured I'd let them get the bugs worked out first before I bought one.


No bugs at all in my. It is by far the best handgun I own or have owned. I will never give that SR1911 up. It eats all brands of ammo I feed it regardless of hollow points or full jackets. I have shot about 500 rounds though it and it just keeps getting better. I am looking forward to going up to Michigan this summer and shooting it outside. Down here you can't just go out and target practice on state land so I've only been to indoor ranges. The ranges are nice ranges but I would like to do some rapid fire and other than standing position. The quickest one can shot at an indoor range, that they will allow, is one to two seconds between shots. Also indoor ranges equal idots that really have very little knowledge about gun safety so one must constantly watch around you.

If you can find one or don't mind a wait to order one, I would recommend the Ruger to anyone.


----------

